# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  ایجاد یک View برای مقادیر تجمعی در جدول

## tolid123456789

*سلام*
من یک جدول به شکل زیر دارم
تاریخ
مقدار

9601
1

9602
5

9603
8

9604
9




می خوام یک view بنویسم که مقادیر رو به صورت تجعی در کنار تاریخ قرار بدیه مثلا در مقدار رکورد 9602 مقدار ماه اول رو با دم جمع کنه و به جای 5 بنویسه 6 به عبارتی View به شکل زیر در بیاد:
تا تاریخ
مقدار تجمعی

9601
1

9602
6

9603
14

9604
23





لطفا مثل همیشه راهنمایی کنید.


ممنون.

----------

